# Decathlon Keepdry 500 taugt das was??



## pacechris (14. Oktober 2018)

Es wird gerade so viel Werbung dafür gemacht...

https://www.decathlon.de/p/funktion...500-erwachsene/_/R-p-169216?mc=8394128&c=BLAU

Taugen die was?

Top oder Flop??

Trage sonst immer nur Gore, aber der Preis ist heiss


----------



## Florent29 (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab ein kurzärmeliges Vorgängermodell...nicht so geil. Nutze das nur noch für die Rolle.

Wenn du günstige Funktionsunterwäsche suchst: https://www.11teamsports.com/de-de/herren/fussballbekleidung/underwear/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (15. Oktober 2018)

Wenn schon Decathlon, warum nicht das Rad-spezifische?
https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-...-500-herren/_/R-p-120404?mc=8369383&c=SCHWARZ


----------



## pacechris (15. Oktober 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein kurzärmeliges Vorgängermodell...nicht so geil. Nutze das nur noch für die Rolle.



Fällt mir gerade ein, ich hab auch zwei kurzärmige vom Decatlon die ich auf der Rolle zum reinschwitzen trage 
Hab ich vergessen, also würde ich so nicht tragen.


----------



## RadioactiveJoe (15. Oktober 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Es wird gerade so viel Werbung dafür gemacht...
> 
> https://www.decathlon.de/p/funktion...500-erwachsene/_/R-p-169216?mc=8394128&c=BLAU
> 
> ...


Nimm das 900er und du bist gut bedient, die benutze ich bei MX und Enduro Rennen, auf dem MTB und beim Skifahren.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## Laerry (16. Oktober 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Wenn schon Decathlon, warum nicht das Rad-spezifische?
> https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-...-500-herren/_/R-p-120404?mc=8369383&c=SCHWARZ



Hab ich mir geholt, ist aber noch in der Wäsche. Für den Preis kann man denke ich nichts falsch machen. Falls es auf längeren Touren nicht taugt, nehme ich es für den Arbeitsweg, wenn es da nicht taugt als Arbeits-Winterunterwäsche.


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Fällt mir gerade ein, ich hab auch zwei kurzärmige vom Decatlon die ich auf der Rolle zum reinschwitzen trage
> Hab ich vergessen, also würde ich so nicht tragen.


Echt? Ich hab diese Saison am liebsten die 3€ Hemdchen (Wandershirt) von Decathlon getragen, unter dem Protektor oder auch mal unter dem Trikot.


----------



## Baitman (16. Oktober 2018)

Die sehr günstigen Funktionsshirts funktionieren bei mir tadellos. Aber ich habe da bzgl. der Geruchsentwicklung starke Unterschiede zu höherpreisigen Marken gemacht. Meine Craft Teile riechen nach dem Waschen frisch und trage sie schon teilweise Jahre, der Schweißgeruch bei den billigen Decathlonteilen geht jedoch nicht mehr raus, kommt aus der Wäsche und stinkt immer noch...


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Die sehr günstigen Funktionsshirts funktionieren bei mir tadellos. Aber ich habe da bzgl. der Geruchsentwicklung starke Unterschiede zu höherpreisigen Marken gemacht. Meine Craft Teile riechen nach dem Waschen frisch und trage sie schon teilweise Jahre, der Schweißgeruch bei den billigen Decathlonteilen geht jedoch nicht mehr raus, kommt aus der Wäsche und stinkt immer noch...


Hatte ich auch mit meinen Odlo-Hemdchen. Ich glaub nach ner Zeit sind manche Sachen einfach durch.
Bisher stinken meine Decathlon noch nicht, wasche sie aber nach jedem Einsatz.


----------



## pacechris (16. Oktober 2018)

Meine Decathlonshirts stinken fürchterlich, schon kurz nachdem ich sie ausgezogen hab.
Müssen sofort gewaschen werden.

Shirts von Gore oder Craft kann ich auch noch ein zweites mal tragen. Kurz an die Frisch Luft gehängt und gut. Richt man überhaupt nichts.

Dachte die neuen seinen vielleicht besser....


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2018)

nice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (16. Oktober 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Meine Decathlonshirts stinken fürchterlich, schon kurz nachdem ich sie ausgezogen hab.
> Müssen sofort gewaschen werden.
> 
> Shirts von Gore oder Craft kann ich auch noch ein zweites mal tragen. Kurz an die Frisch Luft gehängt und gut. Richt man überhaupt nichts.
> ...



Da du für nur 5 € mehr ein Nike-Baselayer bekommst, würde ich das Risiko nicht eingehen...


----------



## Bench (17. Oktober 2018)

Achtunge, Hörensagen. Hab ich mal vor längerer Zeit gelesen und weiß es nicht mehr genau.
Bitte berichtigen wenn es jemand besser weiß.

Bei günstigen Funktionssachen darauf achten, dass viel Polyamid drin ist.
Polyester = günstig, wird durch Schweiß angegriffen bzw. nimmt die Bakterien aus dem Schweiß auf. o.s.ä.
Polyamid = teurer, nimmt keinen Schweiß/Bakterien auf.

Funktionsshirts wo dransteht 97% Polyester, 3% Elasthan daher meiden.
Lieber eins nehmen wo dransteht 70% Polyester, 27% Polyamid, 3% Elasthan.


----------



## Kuchenfresser (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe ein älteres Modell vom Keepdry 500, vor 2 Jahren oder so gekauft.
Hält gut warm, nur die Feuchtigkeitsabgabe könnte für meinen Geschmack etwas besser sein.
Allerdings bin ich auch eher Starkschwitzer und habe keinen Vergleich zu hochpreisiger Funktionswäsche. Bei meinen Sommershirts von Decathlon klappt das besser, aber da trägt man ja auch nix drüber.

Ich habe mittlerweile diverse Funktionswäsche dort gekauft. Bisher war das alles qualitativ besser, als die Hand voll Sachen, die ich von Aldi und Lidl habe.

Dass die Sachen nach einem Mal tragen bereits unangenehm stinken kann ich auch nicht bestätigen.
Letztes Jahr habe ich 5 Tage Winterurlaub mit 2 von den Keepdry 500 jedenfalls gut überstanden, ohne dass meine Kumpels sich die Nase zuhalten mussten.


----------



## Bench (17. Oktober 2018)

Das Keepdry 900 (https://www.decathlon.de/p/funktion...-erwachsene/_/R-p-165252?mc=8496453&c=SCHWARZ) hat mehr Polyamid als das 500er und kost nicht wesentlich mehr.
Die Frage ist halt, ob ohne verlängerten Rücken in Radhaltung nicht irgendwann... naja, ist ja noch was drüber.
Und bei den Radsachen kost das BTwin 900 schon deutlich mehr
https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-...-900-herren/_/R-p-172023?mc=8402116&c=SCHWARZ
Dafür ist dann gar kein Polyester mehr drin sondern nur Polyamid


----------



## Julz_s (18. Oktober 2018)

Hmm - ich bin mit UnderArmor HeatGear eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Hab auch noch mal nachgeschaut, die sind alle nur aus Polyester und Elasthan. 
Zu den Vor/Nachteilen mal zwei Links: https://www.derjogger.de/funktionskleidung-sport-materialien/ und http://www.erima.de/de/news-presse/...-unterschied-zwischen-polyester-und-polyamid/


----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2018)

@Bench danke für die Infos.


edit: aber das b'twin* 900 kostet ja nur 7€ mehr als das Laufhemd.

* was für ein abartig blöder Markenname...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erich17 (17. Januar 2020)

Ich greife das Thema nochmal auf. Ich habe mir das jetzt gerade bei Decathlon in der Werbung ausgestellte KIPSTA Keepdry500 für 14,99 € gekauft und sofort bei 6 Grad für eine 3,5 Stunden GA2 Tour ausprobiert. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein Intensiv Schwitzer bin. Ich habe alle Preisklassen ausprobiert, bis hin zum 120€ X-Bionic, SKINS, CRAFT, ADIDAS usw usw.
Ich bin von dem KIPSTA total überwältigt ! Noch nie ein annähernd so gutes Shirt gehabt. Heute gleich Online noch 2 dazu bestellt !  Habe mich nach 3 1/2 Std total trocken und warm gefühlt, obwohl das Shirt total nass war.

Und wenn ich hier lese, dass manche Leute Ihre Baselayer 2x tragen dann kann ich nur sagen - Igitt ! Sorry an die Leute, die hier angesprochen sind.


----------



## Pierre85 (18. Januar 2020)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Ich greife das Thema nochmal auf. Ich habe mir das jetzt gerade bei Decathlon in der Werbung ausgestellte KIPSTA Keepdry500 für 14,99 € gekauft und sofort bei 6 Grad für eine 3,5 Stunden GA2 Tour ausprobiert. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein Intensiv Schwitzer bin. Ich habe alle Preisklassen ausprobiert, bis hin zum 120€ X-Bionic, SKINS, CRAFT, ADIDAS usw usw.
> Ich bin von dem KIPSTA total überwältigt ! Noch nie ein annähernd so gutes Shirt gehabt. Heute gleich Online noch 2 dazu bestellt !  Habe mich nach 3 1/2 Std total trocken und warm gefühlt, obwohl das Shirt total nass war.
> 
> Und wenn ich hier lese, dass manche Leute Ihre Baselayer 2x tragen dann kann ich nur sagen - Igitt ! Sorry an die Leute, die hier angesprochen sind.



neee, also baselayer trage ich auch nur ein mal. alles dadrüber sowie Trikots kommen auch gern ein zweites mal zum einsatz oder ich nehm, wenns sein muss, die sachen mit unter die dusche, spül sie durch, häng sie auf und trage sie nach dem trocknen nochmal.

Wenn man jedes Set sofort waschen würde, wäre man irgendwann arm, aufgrund der waschmaschine. und mehrere sachen sammeln kommt auch nicht in frage, da sich die bakterien sonst wunderbar vermehren können, wenn der dreckige kram 2-3 tage in der wäschebox liegt ..


----------



## Kuchenfresser (19. Januar 2020)

Ich habe mittlerweile 2 Craft Active Extreme 2.0 als Baselayer im Einsatz: https://www.craft-sports.de/Herren/...0-Crewneck-Longsleeve-Shirt-1904495-9999.html

Dagegen können meine alten Kipsta 500 einpacken. Wenn die erstmal nass sind, hilft da nur noch wechseln. Atmungsaktivität und Trockenheitsgefühl sind beim Craft deutlich besser.
Kann natürlich sein, dass die aktuellen Kipsta Modelle verbessert wurden.

Und zum Thema mehrmals tragen: Wenn man das Shirt nach dem Sport auf einen Bügel hängt und vernünftig trocknen lässt stinkt das nicht gleich zum Himmel. Ich werde auch in Zukunft nicht mit 6 teuren Shirts in den Winterurlaub fahren. Das macht keiner, den ich kenne. Aber das muss am Ende jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## aemkei77 (20. Januar 2020)

Ich habe einige Kipsta 500er, ein paar schon seit 5 Jahren - 0 Probleme mit Stinken. Allerdings fühlen sie sich schnell feucht an


----------



## maggus75 (20. Januar 2020)

Ich hab "nur" die Kipsta 100 Langarm Shirts. Regulärer Preis 8,99. Radeln, Skifahren, Laufen, für alles ein super Shirt.
Meinem Empfinden nach haben sie nur anfangs etwas gerochen nach der Sporteinheit, wurde eher weniger.

Ab 5-6 Grad reicht mir das Kipsta 100 blank unter der Jacke, unter 5-6 Grad bis mehrere Grad Minus hab ich noch ein Funktions T-Shirt darüber. Meine Jacke ist übrigens auch "nur" von Decathlon, eine schwarze RC100 Rennrad Winterjacke für läppische 29 Euro!

Fahre die Kombination jetzt den 2. Winter (diesen Winter seit 1.Oktober bis jetzt ca. 1800 km) und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, was eine x-fach teuere Markenkombi noch besser machen könnten. Fahre immer Touren zwischen 1h bis max. 2h.

Hab mir vom Kipsta 100 nach den ersten Tests noch ein zweites gekauft auf Reserve, da es ja doch oft getragen und mind. 2x die Woche gewaschen wird. Aber auch nach dem zweiten Winter durchfahren sieht sowohl das Kipsta 100 Shirt also auch die RC100 Jacke aus wie am Anfang. Keine Nähte die aufgehen, keine Farben die verblassen, alles noch wie bei Kauf. Das zweite Shirt wurde glaub ich noch nie benutzt  .


Weitere Winterausstattung von Decathlon fürs Rad:

Schlauchtuch 100 Fleece für 3,99, hielt auch bei -8 noch schön den Hals warm
Kipsta Keepdry 500 Mütze für 6,99 als Unterziehmütze unterm Helm


----------



## Dodger79 (20. Januar 2020)

Als ich mit MTB angefangen habe, habe ich mir eine Erstausstattung mit den günstigsten Decathlon-Varianten zugelegt. Ging, war nicht schlecht, aber Begeisterung sieht ebenfalls anders aus. Dann ein Ausflug in die (teure) Markenwelt und dabei festgestellt, dass die auch nur mit Wasser kochen im (für Marken gesehen) mittelpreisigen Segment (eine superduper-Funktionsjacke für drölfhundert Euro, die nach dem ersten Abflug ebenso kaputt ist wie die Plastiktüte von Lidl kaufe ich mir nicht, dafür bin ich tatsächlich zu geizig und glaube den Funktionsversprechen zu wenig). Nun bin ich wieder bei Decathlon, aber eher bei den mittel- bis hochpreisigen Varianten und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich verwende auch gerne "sportartenfremdes" Material, z.B. für echt mieses Wetter, beim man nur fahren und ankommen/weiterkommen will, ohne sportliche Höchstleistungen eine Segeljacke, die kaum etwas wiegt, wind- und wasserdicht ist, aber auch wenig atmungsaktiv. Da ich aber eh Schnell- und Vielschwitzer bin, versagen Membranen bei mir sowieso und unter dieser Jacke kühle ich dann wenigstens nicht aus. Hat im Abverkauf 10€ gekostet und hält bereits seit ca. 5 Jahren anstandslos (ok, einmal hat sich der Reißverschluss verhakt...). Für 20€ im Abverkauf hatte ich mir dann letztes Jahr auch noch eine Jacke gekauft, die an der Front und im Schulter-/Nackenbereich gefüttert/isoliert ist und ansonsten aus Stretch besteht. Herrlich für Temperaturen über 5°C, wenn man sportlich unterwegs ist, weil einem der Fahrtwind nichts ausmacht und "hinten rum" die Abwärme entfleuchen kann.

Das Zeug von Decathlon kann vielleicht nicht mit den ausgeklügelsten Variationen der renommiertesten Hersteller mithalten, kostet dafür aber auch nur einen Bruchteil und bietet trotzdem ein gesundes Maß an Funktion.


----------



## fone (20. Januar 2020)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Ich greife das Thema nochmal auf. Ich habe mir das jetzt gerade bei Decathlon in der Werbung ausgestellte KIPSTA Keepdry500 für 14,99 € gekauft und sofort bei 6 Grad für eine 3,5 Stunden GA2 Tour ausprobiert. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein Intensiv Schwitzer bin. Ich habe alle Preisklassen ausprobiert, bis hin zum 120€ X-Bionic, SKINS, CRAFT, ADIDAS usw usw.
> Ich bin von dem KIPSTA total überwältigt ! Noch nie ein annähernd so gutes Shirt gehabt. Heute gleich Online noch 2 dazu bestellt !  Habe mich nach 3 1/2 Std total trocken und warm gefühlt, obwohl das Shirt total nass war.
> 
> Und wenn ich hier lese, dass manche Leute Ihre Baselayer 2x tragen dann kann ich nur sagen - Igitt ! Sorry an die Leute, die hier angesprochen sind.


Der Typ, der das mit dem 2 mal Tragen und dem anschließenden Raushängen geschrieben hat, war ein ganz gewöhnlicher Troll.


Kipsta guck ich mir gleich mal an. Bei Schnäppchen werde ich immer wach.


----------



## ManSetsFire (20. Januar 2020)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Ich hab "nur" die Kipsta 100 Langarm Shirts. Regulärer Preis 8,99. Radeln, Skifahren, Laufen, für alles ein super Shirt.
> Meinem Empfinden nach haben sie nur anfangs etwas gerochen nach der Sporteinheit, wurde eher weniger.
> 
> Ab 5-6 Grad reicht mir das Kipsta 100 blank unter der Jacke, unter 5-6 Grad bis mehrere Grad Minus hab ich noch ein Funktions T-Shirt darüber. Meine Jacke ist übrigens auch "nur" von Decathlon, eine schwarze RC100 Rennrad Winterjacke für läppische 29 Euro!
> ...



bin ich bei dir, hab die Kipsta Produkte auch seit einem Jahr im Einsatz und bin P/L sehr zufrieden ?


----------



## vitaminc (20. Januar 2020)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Als ich mit MTB angefangen habe, habe ich mir eine Erstausstattung mit den günstigsten Decathlon-Varianten zugelegt. Ging, war nicht schlecht, aber Begeisterung sieht ebenfalls anders aus. Dann ein Ausflug in die (teure) Markenwelt und dabei festgestellt, dass die auch nur mit Wasser kochen im (für Marken gesehen) mittelpreisigen Segment (eine superduper-Funktionsjacke für drölfhundert Euro, die nach dem ersten Abflug ebenso kaputt ist wie die Plastiktüte von Lidl kaufe ich mir nicht, dafür bin ich tatsächlich zu geizig und glaube den Funktionsversprechen zu wenig). Nun bin ich wieder bei Decathlon, aber eher bei den mittel- bis hochpreisigen Varianten und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich verwende auch gerne "sportartenfremdes" Material, z.B. für echt mieses Wetter, beim man nur fahren und ankommen/weiterkommen will, ohne sportliche Höchstleistungen eine Segeljacke, die kaum etwas wiegt, wind- und wasserdicht ist, aber auch wenig atmungsaktiv. Da ich aber eh Schnell- und Vielschwitzer bin, versagen Membranen bei mir sowieso und unter dieser Jacke kühle ich dann wenigstens nicht aus. Hat im Abverkauf 10€ gekostet und hält bereits seit ca. 5 Jahren anstandslos (ok, einmal hat sich der Reißverschluss verhakt...). Für 20€ im Abverkauf hatte ich mir dann letztes Jahr auch noch eine Jacke gekauft, die an der Front und im Schulter-/Nackenbereich gefüttert/isoliert ist und ansonsten aus Stretch besteht. Herrlich für Temperaturen über 5°C, wenn man sportlich unterwegs ist, weil einem der Fahrtwind nichts ausmacht und "hinten rum" die Abwärme entfleuchen kann.
> 
> Das Zeug von Decathlon kann vielleicht nicht mit den ausgeklügelsten Variationen der renommiertesten Hersteller mithalten, kostet dafür aber auch nur einen Bruchteil und bietet trotzdem ein gesundes Maß an Funktion.



Ja, viele teure Marken kochen auch nur mit Wasser, die Unterschiede sind dann z.B. teure Gore-Membranen, besseres Wärme-Gewichts-Verhältnis, kleines Packmaß bei guter Funktion, teurer Materialmix, spezifische Passformen, lange Garantiezeiten, Nachhaltigkeit, geprüfte Fabriken, zertifizierte und teilweise recyclete Stoffe/Fasern, Arbeitsplatzsicherung mit vernünftigen Gehältern, ..

Ich habe auch paar wenige Decathlon Sachen, aber auch teure Marken. Hat beides seine Berechtigung, auch wenn ich inzwischen mehr auf Nachhaltigkeit & Produktion achte, dafür wegen des Preises nur 1 Kleidungsstück kaufe anstelle gleich 2-3. 

Gerade Unterwäsche muss definitiv nicht teuer sein. Hab mir zuletzt das Brynje Super Thermo Kurzarm gekauft, gerade mal 20€. Ansonsten kaufe ich auch gerne mal Sachen mit Merinowolle und achte auf die Herkunft, kostet aber dann auch nicht gleich ein Vermögen. Was ich komplett meide sind überteuerte Gore-Klamotten oder Kleidung generell mit unnötig teurer Membran. Nie würde ich 400€ oder so für ne Jacke hinlegen. Man kann auch mit Marken ordentlich Schnäppchen schlagen, sie müssen mir halt perfekt passen und gefallen, dafür trage ich die Klamotten dann nicht nur zum Biken, sondern auch zum Wandern, aufm Spielplatz, in der Stadt und eigentlich sonst für Alles.


----------

